
IntelliJ IDEA: 18th birthday - tosh
https://twitter.com/intellijidea/status/1085874539559612416
======
lunchladydoris
I use IntelliJ for just about everything I can. It started with Java but with
the Ultimate edition I've been able to do Scala, Clojure, Python, Bash,
Markdown, SQL, Cypher, PlantUML and more. It is one of the best pieces of
software I've ever used.

~~~
mruts
IntelliJ is nice, but why is it so slow and buggy? At work me and all the
developers are always cursing at IntelliJ. Each of has to restart it around
3-4 times a day. We use Scala, so that might be the problem though.

~~~
bobofatman
You should probably give intelliJ more ram. By default it's less than 1 gb. I
gave it 4gb and I haven't had any issues since.

------
buster
I have great respect for the Jetbrains developers, keep on the great work! I'm
constantly amazed how smart and helpful my IDE is.

------
jenscow
Android Studio (preview) was my gateway to the IntelliJ IDEs. I was then able
to ditch Visual Studio, and then Windows.

Currently using WebStorm, Rider, and DataGrip.

I wish they'd make a separate non-IDE editor.

Cheers!

------
lmilcin
I have been user of IntelliJ IDEA since version 4 and paying user since 5.

Over the years IntelliJ IDEA became one of main reasons I have not switched my
main programming language. Only recently I have started using
Clojure/ClojureScript but mainly because I could stay on the best IDE there
is.

